# 'Salem's Lot



## Lorem Ipsum (Mar 4, 2009)

I finished this absolute amazing gem that is brilliant of a book by Stephen King last night, and I have to say that I haven't enjoyed a book like I have this one in a long, long time. The characters and the settings were just so well written. I felt as if I knew people like Matt Burke and Father Callahan personally, and 



Spoiler: end of book



despaired when they died


. I despaired for 



Spoiler: plotline



the victim when Danny Glick scraped on the window menacingly


.

I don't know what it is, but it is just an incredible book, and I was truly sorry to put it down when I finished it. Has anybody else read the book, and what are their opinions of it?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 4, 2009)

i think my friend's dad read it to us while we were on a camping trip in sixth grade. i enjoyed it.. or i would have if i wasn't trying to go to sleep. :x it was a pretty scary story.


----------

